# Calendar for the Ladies !!!



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*I know a bunch of you ladies out there have seen our thread on our upcoming 2011 calendar and have a question to ask!

Just wanted to find out from all you AT Women out there on important thing!!!*

*HOW MANY OF YOU WANT US TO DO A CALENDAR FOR THE LADIES?*

Let's hear your comments.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Only if we get to pick the models...hehehe


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

TTluvs2hunt said:


> Only if we get to pick the s...hehehe




well that would part of it!

But out of all the ladies on here...only one has replied. Is the demand for it not there????


----------



## redheadirishgrl (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd be interested, if we could pick the models. LOL!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd feel all weird having a 'hot' male calendar up if my family came over lol.....I think men can get away with it far easier than a women having one at certain work places or at home. It's a great idea though.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

redheadirishgrl said:


> I'd be interested, if we could pick the models. LOL!


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

ttluvs2hunt said:


> only if we get to pick the models...hehehe



totally agree


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Awww hell, why not?? I'd be interested.


----------



## ccrislip09 (Apr 18, 2009)

If my husband can have maxim sitting around the house....I think a calendar would be awesome on the refrigerator.


----------



## CGerken (Aug 2, 2010)

ok im interested also


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

ccrislip09 said:


> If my husband can have maxim sitting around the house....I think a calendar would be awesome on the refrigerator.


 I agree..


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

BowArmory said:


> *I know a bunch of you ladies out there have seen our thread on our upcoming 2011 calendar and have a question to ask!
> 
> Just wanted to find out from all you AT Women out there on important thing!!!*
> 
> ...


Get it together and I'll buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

May get bashed for this one, but here goes….Not interested…I want to learn to become a better archer, not to peddle beef….I don’t care to see half naked women advertising archery, sporting equipment, or general merchandise and I would feel the same about half naked men…although sex does sell and it's great fun in its time and place, I’m tired of having it pushed down my throat every time I turn around.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I want one!!! Heck, I might even buy two. And I think they'd make great Christmas gifts. 


Am I the only one who loved to watch the Bowtech commercials with the guy on the island?


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm totally in for one or two  get it together by Christmas would be even better.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm... Sorry, just not interested. I've got nothing against it, but personally, I'd be more interested in a calendar of nice hunting shots made by bowhunters of both sexes.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

I would buy one for a funny Christmas gift for my buddy wife. it would be priceless to see her face when she opens it and good laugh when she hides it at her office.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm definitely NOT interested in half-naked pretty boys that have no passion for hunting or outdoors...the more rugged the better. As ABQ Chica said, it could be co-ed for all I care...so long as they're REAL outdoorsmen/women and they're representing the apparel...not their assets or lack thereof!! What would make is super cool is if they had a photo contest and made their selection from the polling results.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

montigre said:


> May get bashed for this one, but here goes….Not interested…I want to learn to become a better archer, not to peddle beef….I don’t care to see half naked women advertising archery, sporting equipment, or general merchandise and I would feel the same about half naked men…although sex does sell and it's great fun in its time and place, I’m tired of having it pushed down my throat every time I turn around.


I Agree. 
I think the whole calendar thing is pretty shallow. I have better things to spend my money on.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I would be interested...how about some of them hotties actually drawing bows,,,"muscles in action"


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

lastcall21 said:


> I would be interested...how about some of them hotties actually drawing bows,,,"muscles in action"


Yes! They should be real hunters/shooter.. and rugged is good. 

Yes, as some have stated-- it's shallow. But its also fun- so I say game on!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd be interested! The more rugged, the better! (But easy on the eyes at the same time is good!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hmmmm......*

I'm still thinking photo contest would be the way to go. Take a poll and go with the top 12 photos!! Rugged, easy on the eyes and taking us to the bow show!!! 
:whoo:


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> Yes! They should be real hunters/shooter.. and rugged is good.
> 
> Yes, as some have stated-- it's shallow. But its also fun- so I say game on!


Totally agree..... Would much rather see the real outdoorsmen rugged guys in full camo or whatever they wear outdoors, rather than half naked model type guys. I would certainly buy a couple for myself and a couple to give as gifts. So hope you can make it happen.


----------



## dayhiker1990 (Apr 23, 2010)

I rather see real hunters...both sexes in action...I could care less about seeing some pretty boys...just real people doing what they love.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

BOWdacious1 said:


> Totally agree..... Would much rather see the real outdoorsmen rugged guys in full camo or whatever they wear outdoors, rather than half naked model type guys. I would certainly buy a couple for myself and a couple to give as gifts. So hope you can make it happen.


Oh, I am prfectly ok with half dressed.. but if he's holding the bow backwards I am gonna be upset.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> Oh, I am prfectly ok with half dressed.. but if he's holding the bow backwards I am gonna be upset.


Or drawing a right-handed bow with his left hand while holding it upside down!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

*Baaahahahahahaha...thanks for the laughs!!!!*



MN_Chick said:


> Oh, I am prfectly ok with half dressed.. but if he's holding the bow backwards I am gonna be upset.





ABQ_Chica said:


> Or drawing a right-handed bow with his left hand while holding it upside down!



:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Not really interested... paper goes only so far... the real thing, in person, is so much better. :wink:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Cheerioette said:


> Not really interested... paper goes only so far... the real thing, in person, is so much better. :wink:


But real hunters get so ANGRY when you try to hang them on your fridge...


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

what I would really like is an archery stuff calendar.... some of the members here have taken such beautiful pictures... I would like to see them donate those calendar worthy pics to a calendar thread and then organize those pics into themes and make a bunch of diff calendars... such as hunt camp, archery, children hunters, success, from the tree stand, funny trail cam, and old time calendars.... I would buy every one and put them up all around the house! sure we can have a women of AT calendar and maybe a man one but I don't want models... I want real photos of our people hunting. 

besides nothing is hotter than a man decked out in full hunting camo... especially those camo bibs... they look so cute in those that I just want to give them a cookie...


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

MN_Chick said:


> But real hunters get so ANGRY when you try to hang them on your fridge...


Yeah, and besides, we'd need WAAAAYYYY bigger magnets!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

woodsbaby said:


> what I would really like is an archery stuff calendar.... some of the members here have taken such beautiful pictures... I would like to see them donate those calendar worthy pics to a calendar thread and then organize those pics into themes and make a bunch of diff calendars... such as hunt camp, archery, children hunters, success, from the tree stand, funny trail cam, and old time calendars.... I would buy every one and put them up all around the house! sure we can have a women of AT calendar and maybe a man one but I don't want models... I want real photos of our people hunting.


I agree. And if AT folks are willing to donate their high-resolution photos, we'd have a bunch. Then maybe AT members could vote for their favorites. It would be even better if the proceeds (after production and shipping costs) went to a good cause.


----------



## BowBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Im interested


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohhhh i would like it! just make sure July is a southern texas boy! lol


----------

